# sx/sp confession thread



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

confessions of sx/sps

sx/sps are the istps of the socionic energy stacks

the most unpredictable supposedly

whats the word

im one, and def can be unpredictable and can self medicate and be reckless


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> sx/sps are the istps of the socionic energy stacks


if you say so


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


>


i can use perc's weird-looking emoticons too! aren't i smart?
:angry:


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

aestrivex said:


> i can use perc's weird-looking emoticons too! aren't i smart?
> :angry:


the fuck are you talking about? that face was at this website cuz its slow and shit. get a life


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> the fuck are you talking about? that face was at this website cuz its slow and shit. get a life


you, too.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

cool thread


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

soya said:


> cool thread


Yeah, I am simultaneously drawn to it, and yet I want to flee...


----------

